# Help for Friend from Kenya



## Vortexijah (Oct 20, 2009)

*I have a friend from Kenya who is married to a Mexican woman. He wants to apply for an FM2 visa. His desire is to live and work here in Mexico permanently. He does not know where to go to start the process. He wants to do it all himself, without a lawyer. I tried a Google search, but could find nothing. Is there a website explaining where in D.F. he should go to get the paperwork and begin the process? Is there an official or unofficial website anywhere that steps a layman through the process of applying for an FM2? 

Thanks.
Vortexijah*


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Your friend should visit the nearest INM (Inmigracion) office, where he will be given a list of the requirements for documents, proof of marriage, income, address, etc. He may do this at any time up to 30 days before his FM3 is due for renewal. It is an application for change of immigration status.


----------



## Vortexijah (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks RVGRINGO!

Votexijah


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

Vortexijah said:


> *I have a friend from Kenya who is married to a Mexican woman. He wants to apply for an FM2 visa. His desire is to live and work here in Mexico permanently. He does not know where to go to start the process. He wants to do it all himself, without a lawyer. I tried a Google search, but could find nothing. Is there a website explaining where in D.F. he should go to get the paperwork and begin the process? Is there an official or unofficial website anywhere that steps a layman through the process of applying for an FM2?
> 
> Thanks.
> Vortexijah*


Instituto Nacional de Migración


----------

